
Protect our Git repos: stop foxtrot merges now - ingve
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2016/04/28/no-foxtrot-merges-allowed/
======
krupan
This is one reason why I love mercurial's named branches if you are going to
allow people to push "1st draft" type commits to your main repository. There
is no question which commits in the history are "topic branch" commits and
which are mainline.

